
Italian Contact Tracing app source published on GitHub - crivabene
https://github.com/immuni-app
======
lbeltrame
Note for the interested: this uses the centralized model, as opposed to the
German app which scrapped the attempt and went decentralized.

~~~
crivabene
Does it? My understanding reading the documentation [0] and according to the
press[1] is that it leverages Google and Apple's decentralized frameworks.

[0] [https://github.com/immuni-app/immuni-
documentation/blob/mast...](https://github.com/immuni-app/immuni-
documentation/blob/master/README.md)

[1]
[https://www.ft.com/content/10f87eb3-87f9-46ea-88ab-8706adefe...](https://www.ft.com/content/10f87eb3-87f9-46ea-88ab-8706adefe72d)

~~~
lbeltrame
It used to be, AFAICR. If that changed, it would be definitely better.

